
The Gocgle Malicious Campaign - Reflectiz
https://www.reflectiz.com/the-gocgle-web-skimming-campaign/
======
Reflectiz
A new web skimming campaign, starting from the end of 2019, is impersonating
Google web products in order to collect sensitive information from users on
eCommerce websites.

